# TCF alerts me there's an app almost every time



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Visiting TCF on my iPad or iPhone, it interrupts me to announce there's an app almost every time. Is there a way to turn that off? I don't need to see it so often.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

See this thread - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515779
A couple guys have seen that happen and then eventually it goes away with no changes made to the site. Is has to do with how your device handles the cookie that sets when you cancel the popup.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Unfortunately, for me it came back.

It came back exactly when I got a new Android Device, a Note Pro 12. The first time I used it on TCF, the popup re-appeared on ALL my Android and iOS devices.

Again, it is not a local cookie storage. When it occurs, TCF is sending a *session* cookie, not a permanent cookie. Something is being stored locally on TCF to decide when/if to issue the popup.

You keep saying "It's your problem" when many people with different devices with standard browsers claim the same thing, AND when some of us have wiresharked the cookies.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Robin said:


> Tapatalk annoys me and I don't even use it.
> 
> Every time I open TCF on a mobile device. Yes, I know about your ****ty software. No, I don't want to use it.


This prompted me to go poking at it again. Verified it with Wireshark. Unfortunately, of the 2 nag popups, one is configured correctly the other is not.

I've been hitting 'Cancel' since I don't want to go to the app purchasing page. However, when you hit 'Cancel' on the Forum runner nag, while it does set a cookie to not bug you again, it sets a *session* cookie, which means that cookie disappears when you close the browser. Cookie verified with Wireshark *before* it hits the browser.

If you hit "OK", it will take you to the app purchase screen and also set a no-nag cookie, but this time, properly setting the expiration 6 months out like the admins claim. Again, verified with Wireshark. A proper 6 month cookie in the capture. No more nags after that.

So you'll have to suck it up and go to the Forum Runner purchase page twice a year.

Verified on Windows and Mac (with a useragent switcher), 2 iOS devices, and 2 Android Devices (with both Firefox and Chrome)

The server is misconfigured. Not our browsers. I can't imagine "your browser sucks" is a valid response with 4 different browsers (IE, Firefox, Chrome, Safari) on 4 different O/Ses behaving exactly the same way.

The tapatalk one works correctly, and of the two, it's the one with the separate "don't bug me again" checkbox.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why are forum rounner popups happening when that app has basically been abandoned and doesn't work correctly on IOS8?


----------

